# 2 magnetractions



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hope all is well with you folks on this holiday season!
Been real busy but have gotten to read what you guys are doin and I must say that all the stuff yall are postin is too cool!
HOSERS afx and mag season just ended and these are the mags I ran the last 2 weeks. The Bill Elliot T bird belongs in the Boss' "fright pigs" thread but its easier to just do em together. I built the #9 body in late 1985 out of what I call a Capri, since there was none available then. He had won the 1st Winston $millon about that time. Notice the chrome showin thru as I thot that scuffin it up a little would work, and also the backwards 9 on the roof.
The RRR 57 was a one niter as I built the motor, lowered the body, and did the lettering for Pairadice's short track just last Wednesday. Motor is a new x-traction with an afx arm plate and a t-jet christmas tree arm in it. Very smooth on a twisty short track. Ran in the top 3 with both.

Have a great new year and if ya do any drunk drivin on new years eve just do it with a Parma in yer hand---- Circle Track DAC


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

LOL , sure wished I would have taken your advice, ouch


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hope everthings alright Doc.- My Dads side of the family is from Crawfordville,Ga. about 100 miles east of Atlanta. Take care-- Circle Track DAC


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey there DAC! I was startin to wonder where you got to. Hope your holidays were awesome too. (Spent part of the holiday getting my slot table built. :hat: ) 

As I type this, the Canadian Junior hockey team is administering an asswhuppin to the Russians for the gold medal down in your neck of the woods. (Though I thought the Dakotas were an odd place for a hockey tournament) By the way, sorry about the USA team. 

Anyway, as always, very sweet magnatractions. My old man was a Bill Elliot fan so I love the car. (though he stopped being an Elliot fan after Elliot whined his way through the interview after the Pass in the Grass at Charlotte...after that, Dad always watched from my side of the couch, which was very definitely blue, yellow, and sponsored by Wrangler!) 

Are those more of your own stickers on the 911 car? I love the fireball type thing on the side.

Anyhoo, Happy new year to you and all the rest of the HOsers!

Trev

PS Hey I just noticed something. That looks to me like a TJet Chevy on a Magnatraction chassis. How'd you attach the body?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good lookin 57. I have four of the RRR fairground cars waiting in my to do box, maybe soon.  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the 57 chevy. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the good words,Wes, RR and Trev.
Hadnt had much time for anything but family stuff and racin. The holidays were great altho there were several glitches in plans that cost a lot of time.
To answer Trev's questions, ya those are my stickers again. Dont use waterslides unless its something thats too small or detailed for my sign cutter. The 57 is a Road Race Replicas afx body. It just sat a little higher than I like so I dremeled the notch lower,greased up the body mounts on a junk chassis with Thunder Oil and flowed some quik-tite around them on the body. One of our young guys turned me on to that. I used to use 5 minit jb weld, but the glue is way quicker.
Obviously Im an Earnhardt fan too, but I have appreceation for all those drivers and really my list of favorite drivers is a bit lengthy. Want Jr. to win his first championship, but I want Mark Martin to get one too! Im afraid I dont follow any stick and ball (puck) sports much. Just enuff baseball to talk to Ma about it as she kinda got out of racin some when Harry Gant retired. If it aint got a motor in it, it dont hold my attention well.
Hope ya'll had great holidays too---Circle Track DAC


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

DACSIGNS said:


> Im afraid I dont follow any stick and ball (puck) sports much.


And ye call yerself a Hoser? Pheh.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

That would be HOser! If you saw how some of these guys act during our races.....we'll it creates a whole new meaning to "hoser"!

LOL - Pairadiceracing


----------

